# Where can I wake up with a jaw dropping view near water in the Cairngorms?



## congrah (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm in Inverness just now but we're heading out tomorrow somewhere for a stopover on our way back to Glasgow. Any suggestions?


----------



## caledonia (Feb 17, 2017)

Right on the shore of Loch Morlich with the Cairngorms for a backdrop.


----------



## DnK (Feb 17, 2017)

congrah said:


> I'm in Inverness just now but we're heading out tomorrow somewhere for a stopover on our way back to Glasgow. Any suggestions?



Loch Insh - 57.124655,-3.9245822


----------



## Wully (Feb 17, 2017)

If I had the time I'd head across to Nairn then down A939 to granton on Spey then to boat o garden avimore lots nice scenery and plenty nice places to stop plus you get off that A9 for a bit .


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 18, 2017)

*Glenshee area*

If roads OK lots of spots !


----------



## 2cv (Feb 18, 2017)

I love the view from the overflow car park for the ski centre, always leave something in the donations box.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Feb 18, 2017)

congrah said:


> I'm in Inverness just now but we're heading out tomorrow somewhere for a stopover on our way back to Glasgow. Any suggestions?



Try going to sleep beside your favourite super model, film star or singer!


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 18, 2017)

Every morning when I wake up The best view I see is my wife. Nothing beats that.


----------



## winks (Feb 18, 2017)

David & Ann said:


> Every morning when I wake up The best view I see is my wife. Nothing beats that.



What are you after?

Stock response from my wife ..

Cheers

H


----------



## AuldTam (Feb 18, 2017)

Tummel Bridge or if your going down the other road Glencoe.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 19, 2017)

congrah said:


> I'm in Inverness just now but we're heading out tomorrow somewhere for a stopover on our way back to Glasgow. Any suggestions?



Where did you spend the nite. It was a lovely sunrise from the Loch side. What I did notice in the car park at Loch Morlich was no overnight parking signs which are new.


----------



## congrah (Feb 23, 2017)

We stayed at Loch Morlich. It was amazing thanks for the suggestions everybody!


----------

